# battlefield 2 crash to desktop



## triplestan (Jun 21, 2007)

hey guys my names tristan and i have a problem with battlefield 2. ive got version 1.41 and played it for ages with no probs at all, but now when i click a map and go to the loading screen, it crashes to desktop exactly at50% (it says its loading geometries) without any warning or error message. i havent changed any graphics settings, and havent installed anything that would make this happen. any ideas how i can fix this? thanks, tristan


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

What are your system specs? Also, are you running Vista x64 with 2GB+ of RAM? If so, I've got a fix for you. Even if you're just running Vista x64, it's likely that this is the fix you need. It's a hotfix from MS and it's because some x32 games have a problem with allocating memory in a x64 OS like Vista. This fixes that problem!

Here's the MS hotfix: http://thehotfixshare.net/board/index.php?automodule=downloads&showfile=2840
Here's the info straight from MS about it. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940105
Finally, here's the thread that I found this from originally. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95709&page=7

Let me know if this works.


----------



## triplestan (Jun 21, 2007)

hey man. im running vista 32 bit on a toshiba satellite a100, dual core at 1.86ghz, 1 gb memory and a geforce 7300. and i cant find my damn discs so i cant reinstall, i cant think of anyhting else other than files getting corrputed, but like i said i cant reistall yet. any other ideas?


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Well then the fix I posted wouldn't have any effect on you since this is an x64 Vista fix. I take it you're talking about losing your BF2 discs correct? Well, I doubt they'd send you a new one, but the good news is that it only costs $20 at EBGames! I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but that's not bad at all!

Now second to that, you could try reinstalling your Direct X. Have you installed another game or demo recently by chance? Sometimes a new game will bork up your DX. It's quite easy to fix by simply reinstalling the latest copy of DX. For example, I just installed the Bioshock demo and it's DX10. When I tried to play it, the game graphic came up and then the screen went black. I had to Ctrl+Enter to bring up Task Manager so I could close the game, which wasn't working. Anyway, I reinstalled the latest version of DX and it worked right away! You don't need the game disc for that, but like I said, the worst case scenario is that you'll have to buy it again. 

Are you currently playing the game with a NoDVD patch? Well, let me know DX reinstall works or not.


----------



## [NYH]Amon (Aug 29, 2007)

I have just bought a toshiba latop with vista and im am trying to load bf2 up and i got it fully installed but when i click to load the game it just goes to start shows a black screen then reverts back to my desktop without loading.

Here are my specs

toshiba 
satellite a205-s4707
intel core duo cpu t240 @ 2.00 ghz.
1014MB ram
32 bit operating system
with windows vist home premium
mobile intel(R) 945gm/gu express chipset family

Please help me i will die without this game.... also my oblivion will not run on here either.


----------



## COcr4zykil3r (Sep 30, 2007)

hey my bf2 crashes when it loads until 46% on singleplayer and multiplayer...im running on winxp, 3.0 ghz, 1gb ram, geforce 7900....tried reinstalling doesnt work...ive tried the demo version of bf2 i can play with high settings and without any crash or error...i also have a number of other games which work fine, such as Far Cry, Doom 3 and FEAR, which I have tested to make sure still work


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

How much RAM do you have? You shouldn't be having the same problem that occurs with Vista, but I have heard of some XP users having problems with BF2 like this. I'm willing to bet you that PunkBuster is somehow responsible for this.

Go here and download PBSetup and install it and then use it to manually update BF2 and let me know what happens. http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf2.php


----------



## COcr4zykil3r (Sep 30, 2007)

1gb of ram..
i updated pb but now i still crash to desktop at 46% but with memory error
memory.dll: sanity check: block size 43516568 (41.50 MB) doesn't seem sane
is it because of bad installation??


----------



## jhhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

The problem is RAM related.

Try with only 512Mb RAM if that doesn't work get another 1 gb,If that doesn't work change brands.


----------



## COcr4zykil3r (Sep 30, 2007)

i do have some problems during installation...
kubra_dam, sharqi peninsula, object_client.zip are corrupted
just making sure if its installation prob or ram prob
will it affect the gameplay if i remove 1 512mb ram
some ppl say changing the paging file size fix this prob but i do not know how!


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I would tell you to try Explorer Suite, which allows you to modify the BF2.exe file, but then PB thinks you're cheating. I had the memory sanity error as well and Explorer Suite worked for me with BF2142. It didn't work for me for BF2 (actually it did with my last install, but not my current one) because of PB, but it does with some people...not sure why.

I'll go ahead and tell you what to do. Don't worry, it's completely safe, just make a backup copy of BF2.exe. I just rename it to BF2.exe.bak and then if you want to use the file again, just delete the other BF2.exe and remove the .bak off the backup file.

Actually I'll tell you two things to try. First, you can simply modify your lighting settings in BF2. Set them to medium. While that didn't completely stop the problem for me, it did slow it down noticeably....that is I was able to play 2 or 3 games before it crashed, rather than immediately on the first game.

The next thing to do, is like I said, back up BF2.exe and then d/l this program here, Explorer Suite: http://www.ntcore.com/exsuite.php
OK, install it then open up CFF Explorer. Then goto File > Open > then to your BF2 directory. Then click on BF2.exe and click Open. Then click on File Header on the left side, then on the far right side click on the red area that says Click Here. To make sure you're in the right spot, on the left side (in the same window pane) it should say Characteristics. OK, when you click on the Click Here spot a small window should pop up. Then click the box that says 'App can handle >2gb addressest, then click OK and then click File and Save and then exit.

Now I know you don't have 2GB or more, but just do it. This is a way to work around the virtual memory problem. I never had a problem like this with XP, but I did with Vista x64 and that's what this fixed until MS released a patch to fix it. Like I said, you'll be completely fine as long as you back up the BF2.exe file.

Now, don't get too excited if it works the first time....make sure the map changes at least 2 or 3 times or jump on another server and let it change at least once. It might or might not work...not sure, but give it a try. Even if someone says, oh it's not that, that's not going to work....go ahead and try anyway. As long as you back up the exe file, no harm will be done! Try the lighting adjustment first too.

As far as removing 512MB of RAM....I don't think it will work, but hey, give it a shot too, it won't hurt. I will say this though, the game will be pretty choppy for a few minutes because BF2 eats up 1.5GB of RAM I think but it's worth a try nevertheless.

jhhunt could be right since you're using XP. If you were using Vista x32 or x64, I'd just give you the MS links because that fixes the problem for that, but you're using XP. Also, is your RAM made by two different companies? If so, then removing a DIMM could fix your problem; however, it's strange that it works fine on the demo but not on the retail version.

Anyway all these suggestions are pretty simple (save mine, but it is to, just do exactly what I said and you'll be fine) so try them.


----------



## COcr4zykil3r (Sep 30, 2007)

it worked for me...but when the spawn screen comes out..got banned by punkbuster! =(
and then i tried to go in any server it showed the joining server screen and back to server list without any error...have the same prob with demo last 2 months...showed me the joining server screen and back to server list...its not punkbuster which caused this problem..i have to reinstall to fix this problem...but the problem will occur after a few times playing on some servers
i cant play on any server but i can only play on single player...
weird...i can play bf2142 with max settings for graphics without using explorer suite...it lags at the start for 30 second and then became smooth without crash or error


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

COcr4zykil3r said:


> it worked for me...but when the spawn screen comes out..got banned by punkbuster!


did you make sure punkbuster was installed correctly, updated and turned on? one thing that happens is the settings get reset and punkbuster is swithced off...so when your choosing ur sever, look at the bottom of the screen to see if the button next to punkbuster is green


----------



## COcr4zykil3r (Sep 30, 2007)

reinstalled the game again and installed 1.41 patch and updated punkbuster to fix the server wont load problem...now crash when loading at 57%
omg theres so many problem


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

COcr4zykil3r said:


> it worked for me...but when the spawn screen comes out..got banned by punkbuster! =(
> and then i tried to go in any server it showed the joining server screen and back to server list without any error...have the same prob with demo last 2 months...showed me the joining server screen and back to server list...its not punkbuster which caused this problem..i have to reinstall to fix this problem...but the problem will occur after a few times playing on some servers
> i cant play on any server but i can only play on single player...
> weird...i can play bf2142 with max settings for graphics without using explorer suite...it lags at the start for 30 second and then became smooth without crash or error


Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. I take it your using XP right? If you were using Vista, I'm pretty sure the fixes they released a little over a month ago would work. The fact that you didn't get the same problem with Explorer Suite seems to indicate that there's something going on with the memory. Not necessarily your RAM, but Virtual Memory....the page file. In Vista before the patch, this was a problem.

Out of all the games I have, BF2 was the biggest one, but for me, it was only in Vista x64. I don't understand exactly what's going on with your's now. You should check around and see if MS has released any specific hotfixes for XP involving memory fixes for gaming. This isn't necessarily something that they would advertise either. They didn't do this with the Vista fixes until a few weeks ago and the same might be true with XP. I don't know that they have such a fix, but I'd Google it and look for XP hotfixes for gaming.


----------



## McToast (Mar 20, 2008)

ive got a similar problem, on paper my pc can run crysis fine(8800 GTS, Core Duo 3 Ghz, 2 GIG ram)

but for sum reason it closes to the desktop every time it get to loading the geometries of a map. anyone any further forward to a solution? ive look around and dl'ed hotfixes but none of em did nething useful.

PS. i have a similar problem with crysis, frezzes and gets caught on a loop during one of the adverts before the game has started. any help would be useful. (its worth mentioning that atm, all my components are running at between 20 and 30 degrees, (GPU at 56)

it was runing fine yesterday, (19th march) but i had to reset my bios to try and fix my crysis.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

The only suggestion I've got is to try a different video driver. Are you using Vista or XP?


----------



## atomikpunk (Mar 21, 2008)

ok I found that when i went into my network card properties and changed some settings that it started working again. I had the typical CTD just after I loaded the SP1 for vista last night. tried several posted fixes along with deleting profile stuff I didnt reload anything or remove anything i just went into my NIC properties and made some adjustments, turned off 'wait for link' turned priority and vlan to just priroity changed my buffers to 1024 each rx and tx and interrupt moderation to extreme. I understand we dont all have the same NIC's but this is what worked for me when other options didnt all you can do is try right?


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Right.....I didn't know SP1 for Vista was out yet. Do you have a link or did you just get it from MS. I just let Vista automatically notify me of updates and then I tell it which ones to d/l. So far I haven't seen a SP1.


----------



## Danielreadams (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes when I download a user created map, it crashes when I try to load.
Don't know if that's the problem.


----------



## atomikpunk (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry I havent replied sooner as i've been rather sick. The SP1 was available at windows updates. You know i was just offering what worked for me I should get back on here and see what i can do.


----------



## Mr.Cheesecakes0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a question,

I downloaded the version 1.41 patch the other day and now when i try to open bf2 or bf2 special forces OR any of my mods it goes to a few shades fo black like its starting, then it CTD's

I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

this problem is actually pretty prevalent. I have had this once and my friend had it for a while. I don't remember the exact fix but try googling bf2 clear cache. Theres a folder somewhere with all the textures and sometimes it gets huge and the game just crashes for no reason cus it sux. 

If this hasn't been mentioned already, I am almost 90% certain this is the root of your problem.


----------



## Mr.Cheesecakes0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, i tried it, but it didn't work

What did work for me and might work for you is that you should try to install the patch again

I=happy


----------

